# Liteon DVD drive SOHW-1633S doesn't recognize DVD's



## nicwatts (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi...new poster here....so please bear with me, as I'm not sure what specs you need me to post for help.

I have a Compaq Presario with Celeron processor updated from Win 98 SE to WIN XP Home edition/SP2...LITEON DVDRW SOHW-1633S, Microsoft driver version = 5.1.2535.0...

My Liteon SOHW-1633S no longer recognizes DVD's (it plays CDroms & Audio Cd's fine)...I have updated the firmware for the DVD rom, I have tried cleaning the laser lens, I uninstalled then reinstalled the drive through device manager, I even bought another DVD player and installed it and came up with the same issue.

Driver File Details = C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Cdr4_xp.sys, Cdralw2k.sys, cdrom.sys, imapi.sys, pwd_2k.sys, PxHelp20.sys, redbook.sys, storprop.dll (from Sonic Solutions - File version 8.0.0.212) Details = IDE/CDROMLITE-ON_DVDRW_SOHW-1633____________BSOY____\5&112CDCAC&0&0.0.0


There has got to be some solution to this...back in December after messing around with different things, I was able to get it to burn one DVD ( I don't know what I did other than pysically unplugging it & plugging it back in when I had tried the new burner) ...then right back to this problem next time I tried to use it. How can I fix this issue????

Please help!!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

delete the upper and lower filters
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;314060


----------

